# No Boot Entries Available



## Parkslide (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Gang,

This is my first post and im kind of new to this computer stuff. I've had a problem with my computer for a couple of days now and it's really starting to tick me off. Appearently I have an invalid boot.ini file.

Now I'm not sure what to do about this. I've been told to go into the Recovery Console and type bootcfg /list. When I do this all it says is "There are currently no boot entries available to display." 

Any Suggestions?

I Need all the help I can get.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome.
Check post # 2 here. let us know if that helps.
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/565624-windows-loading-screen-then-reset.html


----------



## Parkslide (Feb 12, 2009)

That doesn't quite help. When I type in Bootcfg /list it says there are currently no boot entries available to display with stop me from going to the next step.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

What happens when you type?
At the command prompt.
Type.
bootcfg /rebuild

Skip Bootcfg /list.


----------



## Parkslide (Feb 12, 2009)

When I do that it says; Error: Failed to successfully scan disks for Windows Installation. This may be caused my a corrupt file system. Use chkdsk to detect any disk errors. 

When I type chkdsk it says something about volume looking good so windows did not check it or something. I could get back with exactly what it says if it makes a difference.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd try a repair install.
Insert the XP cd in the CD ROM Drive then switch on the computer.

You will receive the following message:

This portion of the Setup program prepares Microsoft Windows XP to run on your computer:

To setup Windows XP now, press ENTER.
To repair a Windows XP installation using Recovery Console, press R.
To quit Setup without installing Windows XP, press F3.
----------------------------------------------------------
DO NOT at this point select R.... DO NOT SELECT R

Select ENTER
----------------------------------------------------------
On the Windows XP Licensing Agreement screen
Press F8 to agree to the license agreement

Select current installation of Windows XP.and then

Press R to repair Windows XP.
----------------------------------------------------------
Follow the instructions that appear on the screen to repair Windows. 
After you repair Windows , you may have to reactivate your copy of Windows XP

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm

If no success, a new install of Xp may be your only option.


----------



## Parkslide (Feb 12, 2009)

Alright i'll try that. Thanks.


----------

